

The Data Behind My Ideal Bookshelf - mecredis
http://fredbenenson.com/blog/2012/12/05/the-data-behind-my-ideal-bookshelf/

======
dexen
The obligatory jwz link: <http://www.jwz.org/bookcase/>

